
AMD is gearing up for 7-nanometer CPUs and graphics cards - alex_young
https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/30/amd-7-nanometer-cpus-and-gpus/
======
abvdasker
It would be pretty wild if AMD beats Intel to a 7nm CPU process. That's an
ambitious timeline for AMD but clearly they see an opening in Intel's recent
announcement that Canon Lake would be delayed until 2019 and have decided to
capitalize.

I'm so glad that the competition between the two companies can be exciting
once again.

